# How to use expiring Worldmark houskeeping token



## ada903 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a housekeeping token that expires Nov. 30.  If I deposit a week with II, will that help me use that token?  When do they take the token out, when you deposit the week with II, or when you actually confirm an exchange? I would probably not confirm anything until after Nov. 30.

Thanks a lot


----------



## LLW (Oct 15, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I have a housekeeping token that expires Nov. 30.  If I deposit a week with II, will that help me use that token?  When do they take the token out, when you deposit the week with II, or when you actually confirm an exchange? I would probably not confirm anything until after Nov. 30.
> 
> Thanks a lot



Yes, that would do it. They take it out when you make the deposit. Beware you could get a dog - they pick the week, not you. The safest is to do a blue studio - you can use that during Flexchange, if for nothing else.

P.S. However, if you are experienced, you could have a lot of fun with depositing.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 15, 2011)

That's exactly what I will do, deposit a blue dog studio for 4,000 points, the last blue studio I deposited got me a four bedroom at the Grand Solmar


----------



## Judy (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you also have expiring credits?  If so, you can use them and the token for a future Worldmark reservation or to make a deposit in II.

If you don't have credits to burn, you can rent your token at www.wmowners.com


----------



## richardm (Oct 16, 2011)

There are a number of institutional buyers who will purchase unused credits or housekeeping tokens. A few will also take expiring credits. If you need a referral, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 16, 2011)

*richardm*



richardm said:


> There are a number of institutional buyers who will purchase unused credits or housekeeping tokens. A few will also take expiring credits. If you need a referral, I'll be happy to help.



Re Worldmark credits -- is there a minimum number of credits that a source would purchase?

Where does one buy housekeeping tokens besides the WM website?


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 16, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Re Worldmark credits -- is there a minimum number of credits that a source would purchase? ?


 
Rental credits (one time usage) can be transfered owner to owner in any increment, there is no charge from Wyndham for the transfer,   Annual credits (recurring) must be transfered in increments of 1,000 credits with a fee of $ 399 and an unrealistic burden of freezing the account for an average of 60 days



Cathyb said:


> Where does one buy housekeeping tokens besides the WM website?


 
The WM Website sells them as part of a reservation transaction.

If you are Sherlock Holmes you might find owner to owner rental of tokens within a special thread on the WM Website with the limit of no open discussion of price.

The most practical place to rent credit or tokens is WMowners.com


----------



## LLW (Oct 16, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> Rental credits (one time usage) can be transfered owner to owner in any increment, there is no charge from Wyndham for the transfer,   Annual credits (recurring) must be transfered in increments of 1,000 credits with a fee of *$ 399 *and an unrealistic burden of freezing the account for an average of 60 days



Typo - $299, not $399.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the correction


----------

